# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  T1 στην Ελλάδα!

## argi

Όχι ακριβώς ασύρματο αλλά σχετικό...(με κάθε επιφύλαξη)

Από το ΒΗΜΑ της ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ (27/3/05) 

http://tovima.dolnet.gr/demo/owa/tobhma ... =1&cookie=




> Εξελίξεις και προοπτικές για μείωση τιμών 
> Αν και στο τελευταίο εξάμηνο δεν έχει γίνει κάποια σημαντική πρόοδος στο θέμα της μείωσης του κόστους κτήσεως του γρήγορου Internet, τα πρώτα μηνύματα είναι αρκετά αισιόδοξα. Τη λύση στο αδιέξοδο των τιμολογίων που δεν εννοούν να μειωθούν θα τη δώσει η ίδια η τεχνολογία. 
> 
> Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ως τα τέλη του τρέχοντος έτους με αρχές του 2006 θα αρχίσει στην Ελλάδα η διάθεση και γραμμών Τ1. 
> 
> Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τι είναι η γραμμή T1 θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι πρόκειται για μια γραμμή ADSL η οποία είναι γρηγορότερη από την πιο γρήγορη γραμμή ADSL των 1.024 Kbps. Συγκεκριμένα η ταχύτητα της T1 είναι 1.544 Kbps. H εμπορική διάθεση των γραμμών Τ1 στην Ελλάδα είναι σαφές ότι θα οδηγήσει προς τα κάτω τις τιμές. Αλλωστε οι ίδιες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι η εισαγωγή στην αγορά των γραμμών Τ1 θα δημιουργήσει ανακατατάξεις στη σχέση τιμολογίων και ταχυτήτων γραμμών ADSL. Για παράδειγμα το κόστος της γραμμής ADSL με ταχύτητα 1.024 Kbps που σήμερα είναι απαγορευτικό για τον μέσο χρήστη από το επίπεδο των 170-240 ευρώ τον μήνα θα πέσει κάτω από τα 100 ευρώ, όσο δηλαδή το κόστος της γραμμής 512 Kbps. Αντίστοιχα το κόστος της ταχύτητας των 512 Kbps θα πέσει στο επίπεδο των 256 και 384 Kbps, δηλαδή από 40 ως 60 ευρώ. Παράλληλα οι ταχύτητες 256 και 384 σταδιακά θα καταργηθούν. 
> 
> Βέβαια θα πρέπει να διατηρήσουμε και κάποιες επιφυλάξεις σχετικά με το αν τελικά οι εξελίξεις αυτές θα φανούν στο προαναφερόμενο χρονικό διάστημα. Και αυτό γιατί η εμπειρία από το ADSL παραπέμπει σε χρονικές καθυστερήσεις τριών ή και τεσσάρων ετών. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το ADSL ήταν έτοιμο και λειτουργούσε πιλοτικά από το 2000, ενώ η εμπορική του διάθεση ξεκίνησε το καλοκαίρι του 2003.


Μήπως υπάρχει φως στο βάθος του τούνελ? Εχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι άλλο σχετικό? Θα συμφωνήσω παντως με τον αρθρογράφο ότι μην πολυχαιρόμαστε... τους πήρε 3 χρόνια να δώσουν DSL και είδαμε τι πήραμε...

@rg!

----------


## nkladakis

Το Τ1 και J1 (1.544) και το Ε1 (2.04 ::  δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με adsl, ειναι isdn - pri, δηλαδή 30 καναλια isdn σε σχεση με τα 2 καναλια isdn - bri που ξερουμε. Το Τ1 το δίνουν στην Αμερική ενω στην Ευρώπη δίνουν Ε1.
Εντελως άσχετος δημοσιογράφος  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Πολύ τσακάλι δημοσιογράφος. 
Παρέλειψε όμως να μας πεί ότι T1 θα πάρουμε μαζί με 110V/60Hz, NTSC κλπ ώραία πράγματα.

----------


## ysam

Αχχ Νικολάκη Νικολάκη.. 

Το Τ1 = 1544Kbps ενώ το E1 = 2048Kbps. Είναι και οι δύο φορείς data που μπορείς να τους κάνεις ότι θέλεις. 

Το μόνο που αλλάζει για το ISDN είναι ότι ο ένας χωράει 24χ56Κ κανάλια φωνής και ο άλλος χωράει 30χ64Κ (αν βγάλουμε το signaling και το framming)

Σε καμία περίπτωση το Τ1 και Ε1 δεν συμμαίνουν ISDN PRΙ και φωνή γενικότερα.

-ΓΣ

----------


## nkladakis

Sorry :: 
μοιάζουν τόσο πολύ αυτά τα δυο και πίστευα οτι είναι συγγενικά.

----------


## ngia

> Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τι είναι η γραμμή T1 θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι πρόκειται για μια γραμμή ADSL η οποία είναι γρηγορότερη από την πιο γρήγορη γραμμή ADSL των 1.024 Kbps. Συγκεκριμένα η ταχύτητα της T1 είναι 1.544 Kbps.


Εννοεί μάλλον ότι θα περάσει μια Τ1 πάνω από χαλκό, και όχι βέβαια με adsl αλλά με sdsl.

----------


## Black Flag

Yeah.....right...

Το μόνο Τ1 που θα δούμε θα είναι το Terminator 1  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

SDSL και Όταν, άμα και ΘΑ…. Ε1 … χμμμ δεν θυμάμαι… συντηρητικό είναι ή κάποιοι αγώνες moto…

Βέβαια αν θυμάμαι… πριν μπούμε στις διασυνδέσεις των 2.4 και 5GHz με κάτι SDSL pairgain που είχαμε… με το ζόρι βγάζαμε 1Mbit όταν τα modem πηγαίνανε μέχρι 2Mbit λόγω κακής ποιότητας της ευθείας που είχαμε στην κατοχή μας… ααα και κάτι έπαιζε και με την απόσταση.. όχι πάνω από 500 μέτρα νομίζω (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος)… τώρα παίζουν και κάτι 5αρια? 10αρια? Pairgain νομίζω… πάνε όμως σχεδόν 2 χρόνια από τότε που ασχολήθηκα τελευταία και δεν θυμάμαι τις λεπτομέρειες οπότε καλύτερα να σταματήσει η παραπληροφόρηση εδώ… googlarete Pairgain, nokia και άλλες τέτοιες… για τα τελευταία news περί SDSL VDSL modems blab bla bla … Μέχρι να τα δούμε εδώ μάλλον θα έχετε ξεχάσει τι είναι, σε τι χρησιμεύουν και τι περιορισμούς έχουν…

Επιφυλάσσομαι βέβαια για την κατάρρευση κανενός φούρνου, καμιά ιδιωτικοποίηση, κανένα θαύμα, ξερίζωμα της υποδομής του ΟΤΕ και άλλα τέτοια τα οποία παραπέμπουν σε στίχους του στιλ “Till the seas go dry….”  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αχχ Νικολάκη Νικολάκη.. 
> 
> Το Τ1 = 1544Kbps ενώ το E1 = 2048Kbps. Είναι και οι δύο φορείς data που μπορείς να τους κάνεις ότι θέλεις. 
> 
> Το μόνο που αλλάζει για το ISDN είναι ότι ο ένας χωράει 24χ56Κ κανάλια φωνής και ο άλλος χωράει 30χ64Κ (αν βγάλουμε το signaling και το framming)
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση το Τ1 και Ε1 δεν συμμαίνουν ISDN PRΙ και φωνή γενικότερα.
> 
> -ΓΣ


Τσάμπα τον βγάλατε άχρηστο τον δημοσιογράφο...  ::  

Το τραγικό πάντως είναι ότι ενώ στην αμερική που οι Τ1 είχαν μεγάλη άνθηση, πλέον τίνουν να καταργηθούν (ελάχιστοι προσφέρουν νέες Τ1), αφού οι τεχνολογίες xDSL πλέον έχουν κυριαρχήσει στην αγορά, εδώ ακόμα λέμε Τ1, Ε1 και μας τρέχουν τα σάλια.....  ::  

Άλλωστε εκεί, αυτοί που κάποιοι έπερναν Τ1, τώρα χτυπάνε κατευθείαν ATM στα 155mbit......

----------


## ysam

Δεν υπάρχει ΑΤΜ.. Εχει πεθάνει και αυτό. ΑΤΜ έχουμε μόνο εδώ στο Ευρώπη ακόμα και ναι έχουμε και στο Ελλάδα μέχρι 155 (STM1) 

Στο Αμερική έχουν πολλά χρόνια το Fractional T3 (45Mb) όπως στο ευρώπη έχουμε το Ε3 (34Μb) με την διαφορά ότι εκεί είναι consumer αλλά εδώ commodity. 

Επίσης αυτα που πέζουν περισσότερο είναι το cable (από το cable TV με την διαφορά ότι δίνει και Internet) και φυσικά τα διάφορα xDSL που θα πεθάνουν και αυτά γιατι το cable είναι πάρα πολύ φτηνο και το προτημούν όλοι. Cable = >=0 <= 6-8 Mb άν δεν ρουφάει όλη οι γειτονιά. 

-ΓΣ.

----------


## papashark

Υsam, πώς λέγετε ο αντικαταστάτης του ATM ?

Για τις Τ3 έχω δει και διαφημίσεις, πολύ κλάμα...


Πάντως έβλεπα διαφήμισει για cable στην γαλλία, στα 20 ευρώ που έκανε το πακέτο για τα κανάλια, σου έδιναν και το internet ως δώρο με cable modem. Oυτέ καν το κύριο προϊόν δεν ήταν, δώρο το δίνανε....  ::

----------


## ysam

Δεν υπάρχει.. ουσιαστικά καταργείτε το cell-relay σιγά σιγά και πάμε για άλλα όπως dark fiber και γενικός τεχνολογίες επάνω στο fiber SONET/SDH κτλ..

..και φυσικά το MPLS που όμως καμία σχέση με την μετάδωση.

Μια καλή ταχυτητούλα είναι τo >OC48... 

T1 - 1.544 megabits per second 
E1 - 2.048 Μbps (euro)
E3 - 34 Mbps (euro)
T3 - 43.232 megabits per second (28 T1s) 
OC3 - 155 megabits per second (84 T1s) 
STM1 - 155 (euro)
OC12 - 622 megabits per second (4 OC3s) 
STM4 - 622 (euro)
OC48 - 2.5 gigabits per seconds (4 OC12s) 
STM16 - 2.5G (euro)
OC192 - 9.6 gigabits per second (4 OC48s) 
STM64 - 9.6G (euro)

Ετσι για να βλέπουμε και λίγο το wired..  ::

----------


## racer

Για άλλη μια φορά μου κάνει εντύπωσή η παραπληροφόρηση του Έλληνα από τα ΜΜΕ. Την προηγούμενη δεκαετία η γραμμή Τ1 θεωρείτο τέλεια και λύση σε όλα τα προβλήματα και ήτανε πολύ δημοφιλής σε αμερικάνικες μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις. Στην Ευρώπη σχεδόν ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν οι όροι Τ1, Τ3, Ε1 και τα υπόλοιπα ISO standards για bandwidth definition για πώληση bandwidth σε επιχειρήσεις αλλά μόνο σε περιπτώσεις μεταξύ ISP. Αντίθετα χρησιμοποιούσαμε ονομαστικά την ταχύτητα της γραμμής. Η Τ1 είναι φυσικά ξεπερασμένη και πολύ αργή σε σχέση με τις γραμμές οπτικών ινών, όπως είπε και ο Mr Internet in Greece (aka ysam).

----------


## ngia

> ..
> STM64 - 9.6G (euro)
> Ετσι για να βλέπουμε και λίγο το wired..


Και αν θες και παραπάνω υπάρχει η οπτική πολύπλεξη (DWDM), δηλαδή πολλά "χρώματα" στην ίδια ίνα.
Εμπορικά συστήματα πετυχαίνουν 80 μήκη κύματος, (ή και 160 σε δύο ζώνες) όπου το κάθε ένα μεταφέρει 1 STM64 max.
Με 800GBbps ανά ίνα η τεχνολογία έχει φτάσει να εξαντλεί σχεδόν όλη τη χωρητικότητα της ίνας. 

Να δούμε πότε και αν φτάσουν τα επιτεύγματα αυτά να έχουν ουσιαστική επίδραση στον τελικό καταναλωτή.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μάλλον το ίδιο θα αναρωτιούνται και τα εγγόνια σου  ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> Μάλλον το ίδιο θα αναρωτιούνται και τα εγγόνια σου


Να δούμε πρώτα ADSL της προκοπής και μετά οπτικές ίνες...  ::  

Πριν καιρό πήγε με τον πατέρα του υποψήφιος χρήστης ADSL 
στο τοπικό κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ να μάθει γιατί αργεί η
ενεργοποίηση ADSL κυκλώματος και ο υπάλληλος (γνωστή λαμογιοφιγούρα)
έλεγε στον πατέρα του ανθρώπου .. οτι η ADSL είναι επαγγελματική
και γιατί ο γιό σας θέλει τέτοιο 'πράγμα' και είναι υπερβολικός και
τι θα την κάνει αυτή την ειδική υπηρεσία και άλλα τέτοια γραφικά ..

(Πάντος σε μερικά κράτη οι οπτικές ίνες έχουν φτάσει στο σπίτι (FTTH) σε ταχύτητες 10 μέχρι 100Mbit, πολλές φορές μαζί με digital TV streams και
Video on Demand με τιμές που στην Ελλάδα χρεώνεται η ADSL 384Kbps).

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Να πω ότι αν κάποτε ο σύλλογος αποκτήσει πολλά ευρώ, όπως έχει πει ο aangelis θα ήθελα να αγόραζε άδειες διέλευσης και μερικά km οπτική  ::  

(δεν είναι τίποτα, ξενύχτης είμαι παιδιά μην παρεξηγείτε, α..καλημέρα)

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ..
> STM64 - 9.6G (euro)
> Ετσι για να βλέπουμε και λίγο το wired.. 
> 
> 
> Και αν θες και παραπάνω υπάρχει η οπτική πολύπλεξη (DWDM), δηλαδή πολλά "χρώματα" στην ίδια ίνα.
> Εμπορικά συστήματα πετυχαίνουν 80 μήκη κύματος, (ή και 160 σε δύο ζώνες) όπου το κάθε ένα μεταφέρει 1 STM64 max.
> ...


Σε DWDM είναι βασισμένο το backbone του ΕΔΕΤ (οπτικός δακτύλιος).
Μιλάμε για 2.5Gbps από πόλη σε πόλη (σε μερικές περιπτώσεις 1Gbps) πάνω στα οποία παίζουν Gigabit Ethernet οι πελάτες.
...μέχρι το επόμενο upgrade  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Παιδιά πορωτικά όλα αυτά και ωραίο το input από τι τεχνολογίες υπάρχουν αλλά μάλλον αγγίζει (ή μάλλον μπαλαμουτιάζει) την ουτοπία. 

Το Τ1 (Ε1) χλωμό να βγεί σε προϊόν σύντομα, τη στιγμή που ο πΟΤΕ πασσάρει ακόμα το απλό ISDN σαν "τεχνολογία αιχμής" και το DSL σαν "θεϊκή" τεχνολογία μόνο για εταιρείες.
(παρεπιπτόντως το ίδιο μου είπε και εργολάβος οικοδομών που του ζήτησα καλωδίωση για LAN στο σπίτι μου).
Όλοι τα πασσάρουν όπως τους βολεύει για να κρύψουν την ημιμάθειά τους και την έλλειψη παροχής σοβαρών υπηρεσιών στη χώρα μας. Το άν είναι για εταιρείες ή όχι είναι άσχετο. Δηλαδή οι "εταιρείες" που το βάζουν περνάνε όλο αυτό το πανηγύρι αναμονών και προβλημάτων; Έτσι είναι οι υπηρεσίες που απευθύνονται σε εταιρείες;

Anyway... Άντε μπας και φτηνήνει καθόλου το dsl να απαλαγούμε από το 
χαράτσι του ΕΠΑΚ.

πσ
Μου λείπει το Internet της Αγγλίας. (ADS 600kbps)
Είχα ρουφήξει το μισό internet  ::  
Univ. of Essex rules...

----------


## argi

Ο αδελφός μου στην Αγγλία έχει πια 2 Mbit ADSL με 25 Λίρες = 38 Εuro...(και ασ μην σκεφτουμε το κόστος ως ποσοστό του μισθού του)
Μια συζήτηση εκει για Τ1 θα ήταν σίγουρα ανευ αντικειμενου...

@rg!

----------


## ysam

@ngia 




> και πάμε για άλλα όπως *dark fiber*


dark fiber = dwdm


@all

Το Ε1 υπάρχει σαν υπηρεσία από τον ΟΤΕ και από άλλους παρόχους εδώ και χρόνια. Στον ΟΤΕ το έχουμε δει σαν PCM 2Mb (E1/G703) το εχουμε δει και σαν Channelised E1 μέσα από την HellasCom (1920Kbps).
Υπάρχουν και οι Αττικές Τηλ/νίες που προσφέρουν από Ε1 μέχρι Fiber to the building (Gigabit) είτε μέσα από SDH είτε Ethernet based. 

Επειδή δεν τα διαφήμισαν ποτέ δεν συμμένει ότι δεν υπάρχουν. Βαρέθηκα πλέον αυτή την ηττοπάθεια και εμπάθεια και συχάθηκα να βλέπω τόσα χρόνια να λένε για Αμερικλάνους και κουραφέξαλα. Είπαμε είμαστε πίσο αλλά όχι και τόσο πίσω.. φτάνει πιά. 

-ΓΣ

----------


## NetTraptor

> dark fiber = dwdm


Sorry παιδιά … αν και δεν είμαι όπως θα είδατε και πολύ των specs και των ορολογιών, εκτός αν έρθει η ώρα όπου θα πρέπει να κινηθώ και να πάρω αποφάσεις, νομίζω πως το dark fiber δεν είναι καμιά ουτοπία ούτε κάτι που παραπέμπει σε star wars …. Μην ψαρωνετε…

Ένα απλό fiber είναι όπως είπε και ο ngia… 

Απλώς είναι εμπορική ονομασία που προέρχεται από τους φίλους μας τους Αμερικάνους. 

Αρχικά με αυτόν τον όρο απευθύνονταν σε fibers τα οποία τα είχαν ρίξει στον ατλαντικό διάφορες πολυεθνικές σαν επένδυση και για μελλοντική χρήση… καθότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν ονομάζονταν dark (κενά, σκοτεινά) fiber.. Αυτά είτε είχες μετά την δυνατότητα να τα αγοράσεις και να εγκαταστήσεις στα δυο άκρα τον εξοπλισμό σου, είτε να τα νοικιάσεις από telco που τα είχαν καβατζα

ref: http://webopedia.internet.com/TERM/D/dark_fiber.html

Από τους πρώτους ευρωπαϊκούς ISP που αγόρασαν τέτοιες ήταν η DEMON στην Αγγλία με τρελές χωρητικότητες για την δεκαετία του 90 και ταπεινές 56Κ συνδρομές από την άλλη… εεε είχαν και μερικές Ε1 κτλ εδώ και εκεί…

Θυμάμαι το 95 είχα dial up με static IP, unlimited mails, και A record με το account name μου π.χ. nettraptor.demon.co.uk ή nettraptor.demon.net… πολύ μπροστά… με 10 λίρες και άμα ξέχναγες το modem ανοιχτό… φωτιά στα statement… Δεν έπεφτε ποτέ η ριμαδα η γραμμή… Πράγμα που όταν δεν το αντιμετώπιζα συνεχεία εδώ αλληθώριζα από την τσαντίλα…

----------


## racer

Οι νέες τιμές για UK πάντως μιλάνε για 8Mbit με 19.99 λίρες από plus.net. Βέβαια έχει μικρό traffic quota αλλά όλοι οι ISP εκεί πλέον εφαρμόζουνε διάφορα traffic quotas. H plus.net πρωτοπορεί εφαρμόζοντας χρεώσεις που βασίζονται μόνο στο traffic σου και όχι το στη γραμμή έχεις και σε συνδυασμό με τις 'νέες' (ο θεός να τις κάνει) aDSL των 8mbit η παραπάνω τιμή είναι εφικτή.

Στην Γαλλία βέβαια ένας φίλος μου έχει 8mbit+TV+telephone με 20 ευρό το μήνα...και μένει σε μια μικρή κωμόπολη ...

----------


## ngia

> Στην Γαλλία βέβαια ένας φίλος μου ..


Να πεις στο φίλο σου, ότι οι φίλοι σου στην Ελλάδα έχουν περισσότερο από 8Mbps.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Στην Γαλλία βέβαια ένας φίλος μου ..
> 
> 
> Να πεις στο φίλο σου, ότι οι φίλοι σου στην Ελλάδα έχουν περισσότερο από 8Mbps.


Η διαφορά Νικήτα είναι ότι εκεί το έχουν καθαρά commercial με χαμηλές τιμές, κοινώς για την μάζα! Δες επίσης και τους δείκτες σχετικά με την χρήση του internet στην Ελλάδα. Μην κρίνουμε εξ'ιδίων.

----------


## xaotikos

> Οι νέες τιμές για UK πάντως μιλάνε για 8Mbit με 19.99 λίρες από plus.net. Βέβαια έχει μικρό traffic quota αλλά όλοι οι ISP εκεί πλέον εφαρμόζουνε διάφορα traffic quotas.


Την οποία αναβάθμιση από 2 σε 8 mbit βλέπω να την παίρνω περίπου τον Αύγουστο που θα ετοιμάζομαι να την κάνω  ::

----------

